# User Support > Forum Software Support >  searching

## JeffD

I seem to be having trouble searching for specific threads.

Most recent example was the thread "Our First Bluegrass Jam", for which I searched using "Our First Bluegrass Jam", with and without quotes, with and without capitals. With quotes it could not be found, without quotes I got a list of everything with the word "bluegrass" in it.

What am I doing wrong?

Is the search tool subject to context. In other words if I am looking at New Posts, does it only search the new posts?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

When I can't find something with the search tool I generally try going to Google and entering:

Our First Bluegrass Jam site:mandolincafe.com

That thread is the first one up. As far as searching using the tool on the cafe, I am so used to using my own search software that I wrote that I rarely use this but let me check it out.

----------


## JeffD

Google is a good idea.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

In advanced search enter First Bluegrass, select search titles only from the drop down and search. It's halfway down the page but it is there. The search utility doesn't like words that are less than 4 letters long.

Doing the same thing and entering "First Bluegrass" in the quotation marks brings it up first.

----------


## JeffD

thanks

----------

